# Sinbad



## RegencySinbad (Aug 12, 2008)

A few of you will already know about my beautiful, beautiful boy.

Sinbad was not just a horse, to me. He was a member of our family. Bought a long time before i was born, Sim was by my side, every step of my life. He was immensly special, not just to me and my mother, but to everyone who had ever known him. He had such an impact on so many people's lives. I can't even BEGIN to describe how much i miss him.

Sinbad died on the 11th of June, 2008. No one is 100% sure, but the final conclusion, he had a massive heart attack causing him to drop down, on the spot. In the last few weeks of his life, he moved into a new field, and came galloping up for his dinner, every night, something he had not done in a long time. He had found a new lease of life.

I loved Sinbad more than anything in the world. Few people understood that. He was on the one and only thing in my life that remained unchanging, always by side through the bad times and the worse. Both me and my mother were absolutely devastated. Even to this day, 2 months after he left us, i find it hard to talk about him. He was my sole reason for living. My sole reason for life.

There are few words to express my love for him, what an amazing horse he was and how much it hurts for him to no longer be here. All thats left to say, is thanks to him, for sticking by me, never judging me and always loving me, And may he rest in peace, as he deserves to.

_Wherever you are. I am there also_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QREbpcEMUQA&feature=user


----------



## 3llie (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace beautiful. I miss you. We all do. You're were an inspirational horse, one of the most amazing horses I have ever been introduced to. You were one in a million, Laila's angel. Rest in peace Sim... <3


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so sorry. In April the old horse I rode when I was little died. You just have to rember every thing happens for a reasn. When a horse goes out of the world a new horse comes into it.


----------

